# Beersmith Help - Wont generate brewsheet/brew steps



## Tex083 (22/5/13)

Hi guys I have been using Beersmith 1.3 for a long time and really enjoy it.
Today I went to print the brew sheet for my ESB but when I click on the button it goes to a print preview and has the little blue circle spinning (I think its the new windows egg timer) Nothing has changed on my computer, no updates, no change of any sort.

I downloaded Beersmith 2 and have exactly the same problem. Please help!!!

Cheers
Tex


----------



## warra48 (22/5/13)

Try this in BeerSmith 1.3:

From Recipe View, go back one step to My Recipes.
Highlight the recipe you are working on, and it should appear at the bottom half of the screen. If you can't see it, hover your cursor around the bottom of the screen until you see the 2 directional arrow, and roll the margin up.
Select at the top tool bar how you want the recipe to look.
Then highlight the recipe, and paste it into a Word document, and print it from there.

PS: Works the same for me in BeerSmith 2.


----------



## Tex083 (22/5/13)

Thanks but it didnt work
When im in the main menu section there is no recipe preview, there was but it still wont appear.
Does anyone know if windows will block beersmith from doing things?


----------



## warra48 (22/5/13)

All I can suggest you try to clear out all your cookies etc. and try again.

I'm no computer expert, and others may have a better idea on that score.

Wouldn't think there's any reason for Windows to block BeerSmith.

Alternatively, try your luck by posting your question on the BeerSmith Forum: http://www.beersmith.com/forum/index.php


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/5/13)

Sounds like you have closed the preview pane by mistake.
Open the "view" menu and click on "preview on bottom". That should open the preview pane, I'm using Beersmith 2 and I can't remember if it's the same in the earlier version.


----------



## warra48 (22/5/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sounds like you have closed the preview pane by mistake.
> Open the "view" menu and click on "preview on bottom". That should open the preview pane, I'm using Beersmith 2 and I can't remember if it's the same in the earlier version.


Yes it is.

Click "View" in the top toolbar, then tick the "preview on bottom", as AndrewQLD suggests.


----------



## djar007 (22/5/13)

You aren't printing to pdf are you?


----------



## Tex083 (22/5/13)

Thanks for the replies, I have got a basic brew sheet as a HTML I followed the Lunix instructions and that got me under way. 
45 mins into the boil so now come the hops, I have downloaded beersmith 2 and will purchase a code when the brew is finished and have a crack at turning on the preview when the beer is in the cube.
The ESB is smelling great, it's the first time I have brewed with the wife home now she wants me to go to the shops for some malteasers! 

Not printing in .pdf - wouldn't know how to


----------



## Tex083 (22/5/13)

Well I have no idea what to do. Tried all above suggestions and still not working. I found another person on the Beersmith forum had the same problem with no response.
In beersmith 2 I have the preview on bottom turned on and its blank, If I click on the "report"button I can generate a brew sheet as a HTML file and print it, I would rather it just worked.

Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## djar007 (23/5/13)

If your looking for a cheap key for the program. Go to craftbrewer. No Affiliation btw.
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2887
$19.95

Edit: Printing to pdf just means that your computer instead of printing to the printer will create a pdf of the page you print and store it in the default folder. Usually something like My documents or documents on a mac.


----------



## Tex083 (23/5/13)

Yep even ordered a key for Beersmith 2 and it still wont work. Must be an issue with my PC


----------



## wbosher (23/5/13)

Try uninstall/reinstall, long shot but worth a go.


----------



## Tex083 (24/5/13)

Installed on USB works on my wife's laptop  
Back to the drawing board


----------



## Tex083 (12/6/13)

UNinstalled the Internet Explorer update and all is back and working.
Dont update IE if you can!


----------

